# clausing 8520



## Dbike199 (Apr 24, 2014)

A friend of mine told me about a Clausing 8520 within a reasonabledrive. I have only seen pictures of it and it appears to be in pretty goodcondition. However I did notice it is missing the handle for the fine feed on thehead. Based on what I have read the fine feed gears are easily stripped out. I’mthinking they are stripped and someone in the mills life took the handle offnot to do anymore damage or just lost it.
My questions are: How difficult is it to replace the handle?  And can you buy replacement gears? If yes,can you direct me from whom?
Thanks for your wisdom,
Mark


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 24, 2014)

There are two handles there. One is for rapid down feed and a wheel for fine down feed. The first pic shows where the go. Second pic ie the wheel for fine feed. Both push on and are located with a pin. Tho use the fine feed you pull the back mount (Handle end) to engage it. Push it back in to disengage. They are easily mounted and removed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Dbike199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Correct, the round fine feed is the one missing. Do you think it will be difficult to find a replacement?


----------



## rmack898 (Apr 24, 2014)

If you don't need to have the exact factory hand wheel, you can get a hand wheel from McMaster-Carr that would be almost identical.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 24, 2014)

Dbike199 said:


> Correct, the round fine feed is the one missing. Do you think it will be difficult to find a replacement?



 I got mine from Clausing last year. Any configuration of that style will work. The original is aluminum. Just put the pin in and go for it. You will love that machine.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Dbike199 (Apr 24, 2014)

It appears the wheel issue is solved. What about the fine feed screws? Thanks!
Any resources for them if they need to be replaced?


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 24, 2014)

Clausing still stocks and makes a  lot of OE parts for the 8520's too.  The gears are available, but they aint cheap either.  You will love that machine, it is the perfect size for our shops and can do the work of much larger machines.

Bob


----------



## Dbike199 (Apr 24, 2014)

I never imagined they would have parts on a 1966 model. Thats good to know.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 24, 2014)

Interesting that the gears are still available. They are stripped out in my 8520, only one gear is actually missing any teeth if I remember correctly. I was planning on making my own replacement gear, but I might just rethink that a little bit, depending on what they cost.

On the other hand, you might get lucky. In other words, maybe the handwheel got lost, but as a result your gears might still be in good shape.  I guess it doesn't really matter, you will love the 8520 whether the fine feed works or not!


----------



## Splat (Apr 25, 2014)

I know on my Johansson B12, which is the older brother to the 8520, the handles can easily be removed. Maybe the just got tired of them falling off. Good luck on the machine. You'll love it. Easily one of the best home mills you can get, short of maybe a full sized B'port.


----------



## Yetiguy11 (Nov 19, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Interesting that the gears are still available. They are stripped out in my 8520, only one gear is actually missing any teeth if I remember correctly. I was planning on making my own replacement gear, but I might just rethink that a little bit, depending on what they cost.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know the thread is a bit old, but I just got a quote for the gears. They are in stock and expensive. I am waiting for stock to come in and I will be making a few sets of these if all goes as planned.
> ...


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 19, 2014)

HOLY SMOKES!!!   Those eat up some serious nickels!!  I can make the whole set for much less.  Guess I'll have to get the details figured out as to DP and PA for them so I can make my own.  Somebody had it all figured out and posted it somewhere, now I just need to find it.


----------



## Mrcushman (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, I posted in another thread the gears that I purchased for my 8520. I only paid 58 for the gears from MRO Supply. You can search for 8520 gears.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill Gruby has a friend that made a set for him.  Don't know if he still has all the info he needs to make any more, but might give Bill a shout and see if that fellow is interested in making more or has the specs he could send so you can make your own.

Bob


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Bob. Actually most of the information is located in this thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...s-and-other-stuff-on-link-hope-this-is-a-help


----------

